# Harvey Nichols in Bristol? You what?



## pinkmonkey (Nov 4, 2005)

I quote Drapers Record, todays issue.

'Harvey Nichols will be named as the anchor of an up-market development in a massive regeneration project in Bristol in the next few weeks.'

Oh dear!







Bolly, anyone?


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

Can see them falling flat on their faces tbh. Just like Bentalls did.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 4, 2005)

The Harvey Nicks in Edinburgh had to spend a fortune on Feng Shui in a bid to improve their sales.

Can't say as I was very impressed with the store at all. Need to go and see what it's like now the FS has been done


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

Fucking stupid 'regeneration' project my arse anyway. They could spend some money on actually making St Judes/St Pauls a more pleasent place to live but no, we need more shops with Harvey Nicks at the forefront.

Hope somebody blows the lot up.

AND it's making my walk to work take longer now


----------



## Isambard (Nov 4, 2005)

New Urbanites leaving a Bristol mash up:


----------



## Cakes (Nov 4, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> ...
> AND it's making my walk to work take longer now


Where's it to?




not that I'm offering to blow it up or anything


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 4, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Where's it to?



It's not anywhere yet - they are just demolishing things near the bottom of the M32 and making you walk a longer way around.

I can't see it being very popular either. Just like the House of Fraser, only more expensive, I expect.

Bring back John Lewis!


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It's not anywhere yet - they are just demolishing things near the bottom of the M32 and making you walk a longer way around.
> 
> I can't see it being very popular either. Just like the House of Fraser, only more expensive, I expect.
> 
> Bring back John Lewis!



Yep and yep.

As I said, like Bentall's. They'll probably judge their market spectacularly badly and be gone within 18 months.

Bet they're only here 'cos they think Bristol's really rich and a bit like Kensington or Kingston


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd prefer Selfridges myself. 

*wonders how she can persuade them to open in Bristol, circa 2009/2010*


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I'd prefer Selfridges myself.
> 
> *wonders how she can persuade them to open in Bristol, circa 2009/2010*



Where's Office? I can't believe there is no Office in Bristol...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Fucking stupid 'regeneration' project my arse anyway. They could spend some money on actually making St Judes/St Pauls a more pleasent place to live but no, we need more shops with Harvey Nicks at the forefront.
> 
> Hope somebody blows the lot up.
> 
> AND it's making my walk to work take longer now



Fucking DITTO!

Also they could do more to improve the feking public transport for the depths of south Bristol...but then I don't suppose they want the likes of us being able to actually access the new develpment anyway...tsk!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 12, 2005)

According to today's Post the latest victim of the Broadmead revamp is the Bristol Big Boot. The legendary Sunday morning car boot sale institution at The Tollgate Car Park will have its last day on 15 January 2006. Then it's oblivion.
The traders say "it will hit them hard". And us too mate. Harvey Nicks is no Big Boot is it?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 12, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> According to today's Post the latest victim of the Broadmead revamp is the Bristol Big Boot. The legendary Sunday morning car boot sale institution at The Tollgate Car Park will have its last day on 15 January 2006. Then it's oblivion.
> The traders say "it will hit them hard". And us too mate. Harvey Nicks is no Big Boot is it?



Oh my God - my dad will be distraught!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 12, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Where's Office? I can't believe there is no Office in Bristol...



Who or what is Office? I think I can manage without it, having reached the age of 40 and never having heard of it.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Who or what is Office?


I think it's a shoe shop...


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 13, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I think it's a shoe shop...



Well - we've got enough of _them._

What we really need is more shops with a better selection of handbags.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 13, 2005)

All I need is somewhere on gloucester rd to sell umbrellas! Can't anyone sort it out? Poundsaver sell crap ones sporadically, and usually when it's not raining, which is why they stock them because they're end of season.

Surely one businessperson would have the sense to buy a load of umbrellas and put a big sign up outside saying "UMBRELLAS" when it rains. Instead I've got to go all the way to places like fucking Harvey Nichols for a brolly  

EDIT: Someone will, of course, now tell me about a brolly shop on glocky rd, which I probably walk past 2 or 3 times a week, making me look really stupid. Go on... do it.... make me look stupid, I don't care, as long as I get a local brolly.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well - we've got enough of _them._
> 
> What we really need is more shops with a better selection of handbags.


The market on a Saturday on Corn Street is chocka with handbags (why do I know this?). Can't help with umbrellas on Gloucester Road I'm afraid.
And we probably do need an Office I reckon. It's not any old shoe shop is it?



			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Oh my God - my dad will be distraught!


Indeed many people are. I was there today (and almost bought Reggie Bosanquet's autobiography as it happens) and people are up in arms. Especially, it seems, as the snooty residents of Clifton are stopping it moving to the car park at The Triangle.
One trader from Ashton was saying that they've got to have a gypsy site there, here in Totterdown we've got to have a fucking Arena but the poor dears in Clifton can't possibly be expected to put up with a market on a Sunday in a car park in a commercial district can they now?
What bollocks.


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 19, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> According to today's Post the latest victim of the Broadmead revamp is the Bristol Big Boot. The legendary Sunday morning car boot sale institution at The Tollgate Car Park will have its last day on 15 January 2006. Then it's oblivion.
> The traders say "it will hit them hard". And us too mate. Harvey Nicks is no Big Boot is it?



That car bootie is just depressing.  It's like a refugees sale in some war torn eastern hell hole.  I wouldnt be suprised to see people selling thier children there, along with broken clocks, clothes that smell of wee and the best of perry como double album.

I think Harvey Nicks would be a much nicer shopping expirience.


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I think Harvey Nicks would be a much nicer shopping expirience.



Only if you have money


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 19, 2005)

Indeed, as a rule I get most of my clothes from s/hand shops as the quality is better.  The car boot in tollgate really is at the bottom of the pile, poor people ripping of more poor people by selling crap that smells of wee.  What I find most depressing is seeing the place frequented by student types, trustafarians and cliftonites seeing how the other half barely live.

I may not be able to afford much in h nicks but it is more fun to look around and it doesnt smell of wee.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 19, 2005)

It's the whole corporate thing isn't it, same as with the pubs.

Anything rough around the edges but cheap and popular has to be swept away.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's the whole corporate thing isn't it, same as with the pubs.
> 
> Anything rough around the edges but cheap and popular has to be swept away.



I don't think that's the case with the car boot sale, to be fair. The Tollgate House car park is being demolished and all the others in the area are owned by NCP.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 21, 2005)

BBC report here.

According to Havey Nicks chief exec, 





> Bristol has a great lifestyle culture and affluent population which fits perfectly with our brand.


So now we know.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't think that's the case with the car boot sale, to be fair. The Tollgate House car park is being demolished and all the others in the area are owned by NCP.



Trenchard Street and the Triangle are both BCC's.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2005)

I hope someone opens a pound shopup next door.


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 21, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> BBC report here.
> 
> According to Havey Nicks chief exec,
> So now we know.



Of course. Harvey Nicks are only going to open somewhere where they think there is a lot of money.. and there is a lot of money in Bristol.

There's a Harvey Nicks in Manchester, and that seems to be doing alright (my friend bought an £80 t-shirt in there, last time we went to Manchester)


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> (my friend bought an £80 t-shirt in there, last time we went to Manchester)



What! More money than sense   

He could have got a nice handbag with that money.


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> BBC report here.
> 
> According to Havey Nicks chief exec,
> So now we know.



Yeah - and they're building it right between St Pauls and St Judes. Really prosperous that.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Yeah - and they're building it right between St Pauls and St Judes. Really prosperous that.



I thought it going where Poundstretcher used to be, opposite Castle Park.


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 22, 2005)

It is going there. The design isn't too bad although it seems a odd place for it, as there really isnt much at that end of Broadmead.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 22, 2005)

I can just see Hardley Nice laying on a free limos from Clifton and Bath (thats where your nearest office shoe shops is by the way) like Asda tesco's etc do buses.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> It is going there. The design isn't too bad although it seems a odd place for it, as there really isnt much at that end of Broadmead.



Well - not now, there isn't. There will be by the time it's finished.


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh

I don't read the local press and I'm all confused about what's going where!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 22, 2005)

Basically shops and a very big car park will be everywhere.


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 23, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What! More money than sense
> 
> He could have got a nice handbag with that money.



I know! He could have got a lovely Radley bag for that much.. well, about 2/3 of a Radley bag..


----------



## Isambard (Nov 24, 2005)

A fab handbag _is_ the new Bristol!


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 30, 2005)

Knock down all of central Bristol and put up a HUGE handbag..


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 9, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Where's Office? I can't believe there is no Office in Bristol...



I had to bump this as apparently Office have opened a shop in Union Street.

I might go and investigate it later.


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 9, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Knock down all of central Bristol and put up a HUGE handbag..


Very funny.

I like broadmead because it is so eclectic.  Pound shops and Harvey Nicks, bring em all on I say, they all add to the delight of my shopping expirience.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 9, 2005)

Broadmead?

Eclectic?

*goes to check the meaning of eclectic*

You are joking, yes?


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I had to bump this as apparently Office have opened a shop in Union Street.
> 
> I might go and investigate it later.



"Size?" is better, but only seem to sell trainer type shoes.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 11, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> "Size?" is better, but only seem to sell trainer type shoes.



I don't think we have one of those.

I went to Office - which is quite small, and was totally packed. They did have some lovely boots and shoes, although not really the kind that I would wear, and they had some white and pink Adidas Stan Smith trainers for £30.   I didn't buy them though, as I have some very similar Adidas trainers which I've hardly worn.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't think we have one of those.
> 
> I went to Office - which is quite small, and was totally packed. They did have some lovely boots and shoes, although not really the kind that I would wear, and they had some white and pink Adidas Stan Smith trainers for £30.   I didn't buy them though, as I have some very similar Adidas trainers which I've hardly worn.



You really do need to come and stay with your bonus!

Kipling shop
Camper shop
Size? shop


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 12, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> You really do need to come and stay with your bonus!



Well, there may not be much of a bonus this year, because we have had to pay out £15,000 due to a mistake I made/didn't make...


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well, there may not be much of a bonus this year, because we have had to pay out £15,000 due to a mistake I made/didn't make...


You are joking - are they still trying to pull that one over you??


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 12, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> You are joking - are they still trying to pull that one over you??



Go down and show them what for, hammy


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 12, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> You are joking - are they still trying to pull that one over you??



I dunno - I haven't asked my boss the latest, because I am scared of what he might say.


----------



## skinnyb (Dec 18, 2005)

my favourite thing about the new office shop is the seasonal office party- themed window display featuring the man with what looks like a huge wee stain on his trousers.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

nah, not so keen on harvey nicks


----------

